
The Hong Kong Way - joelx
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/hong-kong-protesters-form-28-mile-human-chain-demanding-democracy-n1045716
======
bigtrakzapzap
Isn't the biggest problem of HK people vs. PRC central govt is that the
primary goal seems to be getting everyone in HK and the mainland to live by
the same laws (regardless of transfer of sovereignty agreements between UK &
PRC), and so allowing freedoms in HK would effectively mandate the same
freedoms in the mainland as well?

------
ronkwan
Free Hong Kong!

~~~
joelx
I agree... I think we should be ready to evacuate Hong Kong if China sends in
the military. China has built up a huge military presence nearby. Tiananmen
has shown us the communist party is willing to slaughter thousands of kids to
protect their power.

~~~
basq
"thousands of kids" ohoho... Right ...

~~~
joelx
Says the account created 58 days ago, possibly coinciding with China's PR
push? I'm not sure how people who support a murderous dictatorship live with
themselves.

